# excessive panting



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Could it be congestive heart disease? Sounds like the symptoms, but it is treatable. 

Hope you and Steel find some answers soon. Not knowing is always tough.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Bless you for fostering Steel and for taking him back in as well! It sounds like you have a caring vet and it's wonderful that you have one that charges less too. I feel that way about our vet, he is wonderful and charges at least half of what vets in coastal or big city areas of the country charge! He always says he is the most expensive vet in our area, but we tease that he works for food :

I recently had a new puppy momma panic (silly of me) when my Dax (now 4months) seemed to be panting excessively one day - turned out to be nothing to worry about, but I came across this website that I thought was very informative on panting issues:

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/panting-in-dogs-is-it-normal/page1.aspx


Seems like there are many possibilities on the panting and not all are scarey! Hope that helps and maybe helps you understand the tests your vet is doing and what to expect.


Tiffany


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This sounds very scary.I don't want to make assumptions but I wonder why he is waiting so long to do the tests?
It also sounds dangerous to neuter him when he has all this other stuff going on. Any vets here?
You are great for fostering him and being so concerned for him.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck wishes coming to you and Steel - hope the vet can get to the bottom of the problem


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wishing you good luck with Steel, hope it turns out okay for him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Could it be congestive heart disease? Sounds like the symptoms, but it is treatable.
> 
> Hope you and Steel find some answers soon. Not knowing is always tough.


 
That's what I thought too. If he has alot of fluid in his lungs, it probably is congestive heart failure. They will need to treat it ( usually by giving him diuretics ). I'm surprised they are waiting but in the meantime, watch his sodium intake..... and I'd let him stay very calm and not exert himself until they figure out for sure what is happening.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam exhibited these symptoms. He had pneumonia, mega-esophagus, and a neurological condition that was causing lameness in his hind legs. X-rays also found a tumor behind his heart and his ribs were being eaten away. On Thursday he seemed fine, just a little stiff. He was even bugging my husband while he was filleting fish...He loved to eat fish. (He was 12 and had mild arthritis) No pain. Friday he became lethargic and disoriented, (he collapsed when out for his morning potty break) Saturday was spent at the Emergency Vet and Sunday we were spending our last day with our boy before Monday's last Dr.'s appt.

I don't mean to scare you, but this sounded so familiar to me. I hope Steel's diagnosis is a much better result than Sam's......God Bless.


----------



## Denise (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you for all your warm wishes.
Steel seem a little bit better today, he had his first restful sleep this afternoon, so i expect the pills the vet gave him are helping a bit.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Keep us informed on his progress!
He's in our prayers.


----------



## Leeandpoppy (Apr 4, 2013)

*Hi everyone*

Hi I'm new to this site. 
I live in the uk and have a 4year old golden retriever poppy. Recently she's started panting uncontrollably just wonder what could be the cause. Also she's become very sheepish towards myself I've never hit her only told her off once or twice for weeing in the middle of the lounge. But when we go out for walks she my best friend again. What could I do to regain her trust if that is the issue. It rather upsetting for me because she my little girl. Thanks for reading.
P.s 
I hope steel makes a full recovery and keep up the great work fostering.
Thanks lee


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

What do you mean by sheepish - what exactly does she do? If you call her to you does she come to you in those instances? 
I would take her to the vet about the panting if this just started and it is non-stop. Panting like that is a sign of pain. Also the weeing in the lounge at this age would make me think there is something else going on with her.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I lost two dogs in my life with the same symptom. Both passes quickly from cardiomyopathy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Think the panting really needs looking at - it can be sign of stress, but as others have said can also be a sign of pain.


----------

